# My site so far



## GerryDavid (Jan 14, 2004)

Just wondering what people thougth of my color scheme... www.pbase.com/gerrydavid


----------



## Darfion (Jan 17, 2004)

The contrast is there but red is a very strong colour. Have you tried a deep blue colour it will be less stressful on the eye.
At the end of the day if you like it that's all that matters.


----------



## GerryDavid (Jan 17, 2004)

Darfion said:
			
		

> The contrast is there but red is a very strong colour. Have you tried a deep blue colour it will be less stressful on the eye.
> At the end of the day if you like it that's all that matters.



Well I like the red theme, red and white, Canada, hehe, but Im thinking about doing custom color themes for each topic.  black for sunsets, blue for water, green for scenery, somethingrather for wildlife, hehe.  Just a thougth im toying with.


----------



## nate (Jan 29, 2004)

Wasn't there a color scheme for Windows 3.1 called "Hotdog" that looked like this?

I'm not a big fan of contrasty color schemes, but the more muted and/or blue you get, the more you look like everyone else.  Your site has such nice organization that it'd almost be nice to see you get a texture in the background.  But, as has been said, it's up to you.  You may want to note, though, that every picture then is viewed as if framed by a thick, red frame... it's a context that may or may not suit you.


----------



## GerryDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

nate said:
			
		

> Wasn't there a color scheme for Windows 3.1 called "Hotdog" that looked like this?
> 
> I'm not a big fan of contrasty color schemes, but the more muted and/or blue you get, the more you look like everyone else.  Your site has such nice organization that it'd almost be nice to see you get a texture in the background.  But, as has been said, it's up to you.  You may want to note, though, that every picture then is viewed as if framed by a thick, red frame... it's a context that may or may not suit you.



I may do that, a textured background, first I gotta learn how to do that, hehe since pbase likes to use css for that stuff and I dont really understand all of it.  :0)  but I could prob change some command from the rgb setup to a background image,hmm, something to think about when I get the free time to analyze that.  :0).

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Dew (Jan 29, 2004)

my opinion   

i think the red is too over bearing ... it floods the photos


----------

